# FWD TT Skid Plate



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone.

Well, the transmission pan on my TT has been smashed. I actually replaced in on Saturday....just to crack it again the same day..
So now, before I go about replacing it for a second time, is there a Skid Plate option available?

I've looked at a few but none are for a FWD TT. Would one from a MK4 work? Or possibly a Quattro TT with some modification? 

Please help!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*how low*

how low is the car...???


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's pretty low...Actually, when the incidents happened, the car was higher than it has been in 2 years. So it's just really bad luck honestly.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## trouble4 (Jun 19, 2015)

http://dieselgeek.com










[/url]Panzer Plate polished and 3M 8 mill clear by LH Whan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow. I can't even feel sorry for you honestly. You're asking for problems lol 

You're probably going to have to fab your own or get something like the diesel geek panzer plate. My vote would be to get a custom one made up, and also take the time to get it extended into a front splitter if you plan to track the car (probably not considering how low you're running it but just thought I'd throw that out there)


----------



## Gtgeek (Aug 11, 2015)

so no options/suggestions? I need a belly pan to, mine crapped out today.

I'm a bottomlessTT for now.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*bottomless*

If it makes you feel any better, (I don't have the energy today to go into my usual diatribe about 'bottom dwellers' LOL)

I took my AERO PAN off 10 years ago....it's in my shed. 

Remember that piece was an 'autobahn applicable' piece...at 155 mph....it has a significant effect of reducing front end lift, (whole car lift actually).

at 75 mph with the car lowered as it is....no appreciable effect.

GET an oil pan guard!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

The issue is that they don't make one for a fwd TT. I'll probably end up fabbing something this weekend, I have a bunch of steel laying around. 

If anyone is wondering, the car is on air.


----------



## protom (Oct 19, 2019)

did you end up figuring it out im looking for a metal skid plate for my 2003 180 fwd TT


----------

